

Show HN: We Crowdsourced Gift Ideas - tbundy
http://shopnoculars.com/

======
craigmoore
Last year my idea of smart online gift buying was to get everything from Etsy.
That had limited success. There's only so many knitted dolls and vintage
watches you can give.

Tapping into people who know niche stores all over the world. Very cool. I'm
off to post a gift request.

~~~
tbundy
Good to hear. A favorite of mine this year is Arduino kits. Kinda hoping
someone might give me one too!

